

Warner Music Takes Down All Videos from YouTube - charlierosefan
http://fredstechblog.blogspot.com/2008/12/warner-music-takes-down-all-videos-from.html

======
iamdave
The fact that Warner (A) uploaded content to a site known for user-generated
content, not for the monetization of said content after (B) having not done
any research into the fact that YouTube doesn't have a business model for
paying people who upload said content (C) expecting to be paid for sharing
their content is indicative of why the record industry NEEDS to fail about as
much as the auto because of their absolute refusal to cope with changing
demands (I apologize for the run on sentence).

Wake up, this is 2008. Either get with the program, evolve with the technology
or GET OUT.

